# DIMC First Year Syllabus



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to know if anyone could give a breakdown of the courses that will be covered with the units. Ive got all my MBBS books but I don't really know where to begin. I want to start studying before the beginning of classes so I can get familiar with at least some of the material. 


Thank You.:happy:


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

hey just wanted to know what books do you have for MBBS i would like to get to know about the book before i buy it in Karachi and i myself got in to DIMC this year


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone could give a breakdown of the courses that will be covered with the units. Ive got all my MBBS books but I don't really know where to begin. I want to start studying before the beginning of classes so I can get familiar with at least some of the material.
> 
> 
> Thank You.:happy:



Nice to know someone's on the same boat as me!  There's a thread where one of the guide's put up the first year books for DOW and what to study.

I believe someone mentioned that it's important to study the lower and upper limb.
But so far, I haven't really done anything either! yikes :/. Good luck with everything though. Class of 2016 :happy:


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

talib said:


> Nice to know someone's on the same boat as me!  There's a thread where one of the guide's put up the first year books for DOW and what to study.
> 
> I believe someone mentioned that it's important to study the lower and upper limb.
> But so far, I haven't really done anything either! yikes :/. Good luck with everything though. Class of 2016 :happy:




Where you coming from, which city? Are u fresh outta high school... and what is the name of the thread. 

I read your posts before, and you said you were headed to Aga Khan whats happened with that?


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

siatec said:


> hey just wanted to know what books do you have for MBBS i would like to get to know about the book before i buy it in Karachi and i myself got in to DIMC this year



I have random MBBS books that I found acceptable to me. To be honest i have a lot of different ones. For your benefit check the forum for people that are posting about MBBS textbooks for Pakistan and when u actually go to karachi visit the campus and ask them directly. I dont want you to waste your money on something that may not be useful to you.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> Where you coming from, which city? Are u fresh outta high school... and what is the name of the thread.
> 
> I read your posts before, and you said you were headed to Aga Khan whats happened with that?


Haha, no I got second listed for that. And NY. Yes fresh out of high school.
I actually looked for the thread for you but unfortunately I could not find it. It is by one of the guides, Farheena or something.

EDIT: Nevermind I found it! You're going to have to shuffle through the thread alittle though, it's quite long, but I am sure it'll answer most of your questions

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/484-new-dow-international-college.html


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

hey guys incredible and talib, u guys seem to know your stuff lol, we definitely gotta chill when we get there. I'm fresh outta hs myself so its reassuring to know im not the only one, are you guys both going in oct?


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

yes, before oct.. and im not fresh out of HS, Im fresh out of University.


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> yes, before oct.. and im not fresh out of HS, Im fresh out of University.


I am a University grad this year too!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not applying to DIMC, I applied to DUHs.


----------



## duha (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a sudent of DIMC too, will join in october 2011!!
So just wanted to know which and when we'll be getting our mbbs books, any idea?
cuz I havn't got any yet and still have no access to them!
Any help/info would be appreciated!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It's the basic anatomy, biochem, and physio things. Usually it's Lippincott for biochem, Guyton for physio, and the anatomy books vary. Snells, Grays, or B.D. is good for anatomy. (Recommended by the teachers).
You can get the books anytime you want...

P.S.
If anybody needs a place close to DIMC, let me know.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

talib said:


> I am not applying to DIMC, I applied to DUHs.


How did you do that? If you finished high school in U.S. then......how did you apply for DUHs......I mean it's kinda weird because DUHS eligibility requirements state that the candidate should have completed the last four years of education in Pakistan.......????

am confused?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

DUHS is a broad term...all the institutions fall "under" DUHS. I think he meant DMC.
The last 4 years deal with local seats not foreign seats.


----------



## OMFGabriel (Aug 7, 2010)

Great to see people straight out of HS. I'll be dorming and will see you there in Oct.

Anyways, anyone have a rough idea on how much the books cost?


----------



## duha (Sep 11, 2011)

wasaykhan713 said:


> It's the basic anatomy, biochem, and physio things. Usually it's Lippincott for biochem, Guyton for physio, and the anatomy books vary. Snells, Grays, or B.D. is good for anatomy. (Recommended by the teachers).
> You can get the books anytime you want...
> 
> P.S.
> If anybody needs a place close to DIMC, let me know.


Thanks alot for the info!
btw, what i've heard is that instead of the only 3 subjects(phsio, biochem, anatomy) we'll be having other subj too..like pathology etc.
Is it true? Or we'll just be taking the 3 mentioned above? thanks.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Pathology, pharmacology, and microbiology and the sort will start in like the second semester of second year. Don't worry about that.
First semester is just the basics of the 3 courses with upper and lower limb.


----------



## duha (Sep 11, 2011)

wasaykhan713 said:


> Pathology, pharmacology, and microbiology and the sort will start in like the second semester of second year. Don't worry about that.
> First semester is just the basics of the 3 courses with upper and lower limb.


Oh cool, thanks!!! your info quite helped!!
one more, is it like you when you're not that serious in the first semester and then you fail, so you HAVE to repeat that all along with the second semester ryt?
So what are the reasons of failing? is it like you didnt study AT ALL on time or you failed even though when you've worked hard for it, and how would you prevent all that?
Sorry for keep annoying, but I'm quite worried about this thing cuz I'll be starting with the 6th batch!!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

If you fail you will have to write it the next time right after your second semester. Usually there's a 1-2 weeks gap in between. You may not have to repeat the entire exam, it's just the ones you failed.
Some people don't study and fail and some study and fail...it all depends on how well you understand the concepts and things. So just work hard and don't think about failing. Don't keep that an option for yourself!
Just keep studying and work hard...don't over do it and don't slack. Keep it cool and study like u mean it lol.


----------



## duha (Sep 11, 2011)

wasaykhan713 said:


> If you fail you will have to write it the next time right after your second semester. Usually there's a 1-2 weeks gap in between. You may not have to repeat the entire exam, it's just the ones you failed.
> Some people don't study and fail and some study and fail...it all depends on how well you understand the concepts and things. So just work hard and don't think about failing. Don't keep that an option for yourself!
> Just keep studying and work hard...don't over do it and don't slack. Keep it cool and study like u mean it lol.


Yeah fine wasay, I agree upon that part too..thanks again!! #happy
which year are you in btw?


----------



## pimsomoti (Sep 6, 2009)

duha said:


> Yeah fine wasay, I agree upon that part too..thanks again!! #happy
> which year are you in btw?


 
dont worry about which year hes in. you'll see him on the battle grounds soldier. this aint no playground! GET READY LOCKED AND LOADED SON!#angry


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha you got that right bro! I'm in the end of second year.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

dolla dolla billz yo.


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

You are worrying about sylabus and books. go to website WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES and see the details there by clicking semester 1 GOOD LUCK


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

yes i heard from my cousin that it used to be all mcqs but like 3 to 4 days back they changed the exam pattern not quite sure about what the new pattern would be like


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

siatec said:


> yes i heard from my cousin that it used to be all mcqs but like 3 to 4 days back they changed the exam pattern not quite sure about what the new pattern would be like



can you ask your cousin please and reply here.... would really help me a lot.


----------



## medops321 (Sep 9, 2011)

final exams consist of 4 total exams...3 of them are all mcq tests and the last one is an oral exam. for the oral exam, there are 6 'stations' with a teacher at each station and you move to a new station/teacher every 5 min. so the whole oral exam lasts only 30 min. finals are at the end of every semester which is about every 4-5 months or so


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> can you ask your cousin please and reply here.... would really help me a lot.


To be more precise there are 4 exams out of which 3 are BCQS as in BEST choice questions where we obviously as the name states choose the best possible answer out of the 5 or 4 options given to us ,there are also some mcqs in between the exam ( more like mix and match of mcq and bcqs) and the 4th exam to be a viva where we have 10 stations well the stations for each years exam are different and each station has a professor who will ask you viva questions or show you pictures to name their parts and labellings and etc hope that helps


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

medops321 said:


> final exams consist of 4 total exams...3 of them are all mcq tests and the last one is an oral exam. for the oral exam, there are 6 'stations' with a teacher at each station and you move to a new station/teacher every 5 min. so the whole oral exam lasts only 30 min. finals are at the end of every semester which is about every 4-5 months or so




thanks for the reply... also one more thing... how is the closet space in the boys hostel. i got 2 huge suitcases of things. is there enough room for all of our belongings??


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

siatec said:


> To be more precise there are 4 exams out of which 3 are BCQS as in BEST choice questions where we obviously as the name states choose the best possible answer out of the 5 or 4 options given to us ,there are also some mcqs in between the exam ( more like mix and match of mcq and bcqs) and the 4th exam to be a viva where we have 10 stations well the stations for each years exam are different and each station has a professor who will ask you viva questions or show you pictures to name their parts and labellings and etc hope that helps



ok well... you said this was the old pattern. im not interested in the old if it doesnt exist anymore.. whats the new pattern.


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> ok well... you said this was the old pattern. im not interested in the old if it doesnt exist anymore.. whats the new pattern.


sorry i forgot to mention precisely that by change in exam pattern i meant there's a change in the type of questions asked in the exam and not the papers or viva on the whole . Along with BCQs and mcqs there are some more type of questions but whatever those types are because i dont know them but the papers still in multiple choice category no theory at all . The university posted on its site before a module test like 4 to 5 days back sample questions which might give you a clue so go to the Dow university site and look at the news section for the file named SAMPLE QUESTIONS ( HEAD AND NECK MODULE) i am sure it will give you a clue .

i guess only after the first years final exam shall we find out what exactly are the changes in question pattern as a student from the university told me they announced at the end of the year so its a big question mark of as to what the students can expect but the above file i mentioned download it and take a look its a hint for the students of what to expect .


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

siatec said:


> sorry i forgot to mention precisely that by change in exam pattern i meant there's a change in the type of questions asked in the exam and not the papers or viva on the whole . Along with BCQs and mcqs there are some more type of questions but whatever those types are because i dont know them but the papers still in multiple choice category no theory at all . The university posted on its site before a module test like 4 to 5 days back sample questions which might give you a clue so go to the Dow university site and look at the news section for the file named SAMPLE QUESTIONS ( HEAD AND NECK MODULE) i am sure it will give you a clue .
> 
> i guess only after the first years final exam shall we find out what exactly are the changes in question pattern as a student from the university told me they announced at the end of the year so its a big question mark of as to what the students can expect but the above file i mentioned download it and take a look its a hint for the students of what to expect .



right and do you know anything about the the boys hostel... are there closets big enough for all of our belongs.. and finally whats the deal with ragging.


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

no idea about the hostel and closet all i know is that theres a new boys hostel which is really good and even the food plan for this ones pretty good and ragging no idea at alll i myself am gonna reach karachi day after tomorrow so ill let you know when i visit the hostel soon


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

siatec said:


> no idea about the hostel and closet all i know is that theres a new boys hostel which is really good and even the food plan for this ones pretty good and ragging no idea at alll i myself am gonna reach karachi day after tomorrow so ill let you know when i visit the hostel soon



thanks pal.


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

ur welcome


----------



## medops321 (Sep 9, 2011)

a lot of ragging went on last year but some seniors got in trouble for it so its probably gonna be lighter this year  last year was a little too intense though. the seniors threw eggs, put sewer water in water guns, and used paint/mehndi mostly. there were other things but u get the picture. all this happens during breaks not in the main academic building....but id be surprised if it happens this year so no worries


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

siatec said:


> ur welcome



any update?


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

medops321 said:


> a lot of ragging went on last year but some seniors got in trouble for it so its probably gonna be lighter this year  last year was a little too intense though. the seniors threw eggs, put sewer water in water guns, and used paint/mehndi mostly. there were other things but u get the picture. all this happens during breaks not in the main academic building....but id be surprised if it happens this year so no worries



well... im not gonna let that happen to me pal.. i tell you that much.


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

> a lot of ragging went on last year but some seniors got in trouble for it so its probably gonna be lighter this year last year was a little too intense though. the seniors threw eggs, put sewer water in water guns, and used paint/mehndi mostly. there were other things but u get the picture. all this happens during breaks not in the main academic building....but id be surprised if it happens this year so no worries


Yeah, I don't know if I am down to get eggs or shit thrown at me. I am 21, going on 22 soon. I don't have time to waste with youngsters and their petty egos. Im going there to get shit done, not get screwed around with. As soon as someone steps out of line, I will get the admin on him.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Whiterabbit said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I am down to get eggs or shit thrown at me. I am 21, going on 22 soon. I don't have time to waste with youngsters and their petty egos. Im going there to get shit done, not get screwed around with. As soon as someone steps out of line, I will get the admin on him.




LOL.. admin... punch um in the face, what are they going to do... charge you with assault in pakistan? HAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, dude honestly I highly doubt ragging is going to be bad for you all. Two of the 5 batches will be on prep leave or in the middle of exams. 2 more batches will be at the hospital doing their clinicals and wards. The one batch that will actually be in school and have time to rag you all barely have people coming to school these days, and they themselves will be on prep leave after a few weeks as well. Just come here with a chill attitude, and don't lose sight of what y'all are here for. You'll be setttt inshAllah


----------



## duhsofficial1 (Oct 2, 2011)

hey man im going to dimc as well joining your class. go 6TH batch!! are you also living int he dorms?
when are you getting here?? cant wait to see you man. first day of school wohooo. we should team up against these people. shoot me a message. are you on facebook?? lets make our class group man! im psyched!!!


----------

